# Help Picking A Puppy



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm picking a puppy from Gloris Bady-Ron x Mystical Legend deHayyim (CORAB)
litter. How much might these puppies go for or worth?
Here is the pedigree on them
Dam
Gloris Bady-Ron
Sire
Mystical Legend deHayyim (CORAB)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are picking a puppy from this litter, shouldn't you know how much it will cost already? Maybe you should ask the breeder? What made you decide on this litter?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I read your previous posts and it seems like you know your getting a puppy, so I'm with Elaine? Wouldn't you know how much the puppy would be already? 

The breeder should be picking out puppie(s) that would suit your needs and lifestyle vs you just going in and saying "I'll take that one"..

What are your future plans for puppy? anything specific? Just curious


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

They're worth as much as you're willing to pay for one.

I look at it this way...not sure if you're a novice or not (sounds like you are). I'm a novice myself when it comes to pedigrees. I rely on seeing the parents work, being around the parents, and also knowing the breeder enough to trust that they will make a good pairing (based on past results).

If you're looking for a pet, or a dog that you will compete in Schutzhund with, it looks like this pairing will do just fine. I mean, every dog I look at has SchH3. Price wise? I wouldn't pay more than $1500 for a puppy like this. Just because this is kind of the market for these pups. You can find plenty of pedigrees like this (without knowing more about the dogs in them) and most working line pups go for that price. Personally I wouldn't pay more because I know I can find one that matches what I look for just as much for the price I'm willing to pay. If to you the breeder or the pairing warrants a premium...go for it.


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I know how the puppy is going to be worth me an the breeder have a price set for it but I was just trying to find how much they usually go for


----------



## .:Forever:. (Oct 24, 2012)

It depends on the line. You should do some looking around first before you pay the breeder- it helps you get a good idea how much these puppies are usually sold for. If the price is unreasonable, don't buy it. However, it depends on what your future plans with the dog are. Just a companion? Don't buy over 600-700. I paid 350 for my AKC puppy. You could always look around for Shepherd rescues- some of them even have AKC papers. 
But if your looking for the complete Schutzhund, like my white girl's mother was, the pairing of the two dogs look fine.. and the price I would pay for them would not go over $1500.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Alexander23 said:


> Yeah I know how the puppy is going to be worth me an the breeder have a price set for it but I was just trying to find how much they usually go for


Why, are you planning to sell the puppy later, or are you wondering if the breeders' price is fair? If you like the pairing and you've picked a pup that fits your household and lifestyle, price is immaterial IMO as long as it's fair. I know some breeders are selling pups for $5000-8000 each which is ridiculous, and some "breeders" sell pups for $350 which is a red flag, but somewhere between $1500 and $2500 (depending on bloodline) seems to be the going rate for a well-bred pup.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Both parents come from nice Czech lines and I see the dam is OFAed hips, but not elbows. No titles on either parent that I see. The sire is not OFAed, nor is he even old enough for OFA yet. Perhaps he has his hips certified through another organization and it isn't listed. Personally I think the male should be more mature, and health tested, before he is bred.

For a pup of these lines with untitled parents, I'd say $600-$1000 would be the going rate. $1500 and up would be the price for similar lines with titles and health tests. If the sire is truly not health tested and not certified in hips and elbows, I wouldn't get a pup at all no matter how cheap.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Please tell me that you're getting a pup like this to work. Have you had other shepherds before? If not, I wouldn't advise starting with this one. JMO. I'm going to assume (just because of the questions you're asking) that you don't know a whole lot about Czech dogs vs. WGWL. Also, if these pups are on the ground and you haven't spoken to the breeder, how do you know they're available?

Chris, just a side note... my breeder hasn't updated the online pedigree database, but X rays were done on both my pups parents. Just an FYI about going by the database alone. I'm curious about your thoughts on this pairing. To me, it looks like these are going to be some serious working dogs.


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah that's what I ment like how much do they go for like no titles an all that


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I let the breeder pick my pup for me, and it worked out great for me. I would talk to the breeder. Mine helped me all the way along, helped me decide if a WL GSD was a good fit for me, and helped me pick the pup in the litter. I have no regrets.

PS. For a well bred GSD, you can probably expect to pay around $1500


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jag said:


> Chris, just a side note... my breeder hasn't updated the online pedigree database, but X rays were done on both my pups parents. Just an FYI about going by the database alone. I'm curious about your thoughts on this pairing. To me, it looks like these are going to be some serious working dogs.


I know better than to just go by PDB. 
The dam I looked up on the OFA website. She is there, but hips only.
The sire is not listed, but then since he doesn't turn 2yo until December he couldn't be OFA certified yet anyway. IF he is certified through a different organization than OFA, which is possible, it probably can't be found online but the owner of the dog ought to be able to provide proof.

As to my thoughts on the pedigree, I'm not yet knowledgeable enough in most Czech lines to really comment. Though of the dogs I do know in those pedigrees, I wouldn't consider them on the serious or hard to handle side. Really quite the opposite. But then I only know a few of the dogs, not the rest of the pedigree.


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for helping me out as I try to gain more knowledge about this OFA thing and understanding the pedigrees. I'm going to ask her about the sire as for how did I know that they were breeding this dogs is that I went and visit the owner of both. Well I've never owned a GSD but I've been around as my dad owns a ranch and he uses them for hearing


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry, Chris, my bad assumption!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No problem!
PDB is never reliable since everything is user entered. So for checking health testing, it's always best to go straight to the source of the organization doing the testing, if they have a database available as OFA does.


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Let me first off start by saying those are beautiful dogs! That male is so handsome, love his big blocky head! Any pup from those 2 will be just gorgeous.  

How much research have you done on these 2? What are they like, have you met them? Do they have any titles; what kind? I'm assuming they're OFA'd? What is it about them that you are drawn to/attracted to? What are you planning on doing with this pup- Companion? SAR? Schutzhund? Agility? Breeding? Are you looking for a high drive/intensity or something a little more laid back? Those are some contributing factors in price. 

The pup i'm getting early spring is costing me $1500, thats for a companion. If I was looking for a breeding dog, it was $2000. Breeders can and will charge more or less depending on what you're looking for or planning to do with the future pup. For a pup from those 2 dogs that you're looking at, I think i'd be willing to pay $1000-1500, maybe more depending on titles and pedigree and what not. 

Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The question I would have prior to pricing is if either parent is titled...there are no titles listed on the linked pedigrees...

If neither is titled, I would think the max should be $1000.....color on sire is outstanding....dam is a mix of DDR, Czech and WGWL.....so the "premium" for "pure DDR/Czech" is not a factor....

If the dogs are titled, then $1500 would be market price IMO....

Lee


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lets say the parents don't have any titles but I'm trying to use the pup for shutzhund based on his pedigree will he do okay because basically all the ancestors are SCHH3. I been around the dad his a big nice friendly dog who weights around 120 or so but not the mom


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

120?!?!? Well I wouldn't do Schutzhund with a 120 lb GSD. Have you seen some of the things the dogs are asked to do? There is no way that is good for the joints of a 120 lb GSD.

You won't know if the dog is good for Schutzhund until you get it tested. Since neither parent does Schutzhund, I'm guessing the breeder doesn't do Schutzhund and therefore cannot make any evaluation as to what pups would be good for it or not good for it. Although the dogs will probably have the drive to do it, you're taking a risk if that is truly what you want to do with the dog. The breeder is kind of the first line test as to the pup's abilities to do work.

It also depends on the level you want to achieve...are you talking high level competition, are you talking low level competition, are you talking just a hobby? If that's what you're looking for you should go to a club, find dogs there you like, talk to those people. Many times they breed, or stud, if not they can tell you where they got their dogs.

I'm not saying that these dogs won't have the ability to do Schutzhund, plenty of dogs that don't come out of Schutzhund parents can do Schutzhund. But you're taking a risk if that is what you want your dog for. Now, if you want a pet that you will possibly try schutzhund with this might be the dog for you.

What you'll see on the forum is that a majority of people wouldn't buy a dog from this kind of breeding no matter what price it was going for. Probably wouldn't take a pup if it was free. People like to see the breed being improved...titles, OFA, the dogs actually proving they can work. Not just someone buying dogs from proven lines and breeding them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No titles, no OFA, and the sire is 120 lb? So far, I'm not liking the sound of it. I'm not familiar with the dogs in the pedigree enough to comment on the specific pairing, but I am not sure I would buy a pup from this litter, at any price... granted, titles and OFA are no guarantee of anything, but it at least shows that the breeder is somewhat knowledgable about doing things the right way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Given you want a working dog - you are better off going with a dog whose PARENTS are working and titled - or at least the sire is titled - this male is gorgeous, but that is not a reason to be a stud dog in this breed!!!!!!!!!! In the US, he is too young to be OFA'd and thus should not be bred at all.....He is grossly oversized and without proof of hip/elbow certs, and with no titles on mom - I would modify my price to $600....

Again, you want to do sport, get a pup from parents proven to do the work, and with at least one side having already produced titled dogs!

Lee


----------



## Alexander23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I get you guys but I didn't ment that the stud is overweight he's huge maybe around 100 pounds. They are not due till December or early spring but she also gave me some other breedings she is planning so I could still pick out. I want to see what do you guys think and thanks for helping me out with this so I could talk to the owner about this 
Oxi Leryka X Bravo z Jirkova dvora (Ziev)
SG Chipsey von Buren X Cash Vom Segenz


----------

